# i misted Bennett, but he's not preening



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

well, i misted him, and he seemed to enjoy it! but now he's just perched on his favorite perch and isn't even preening. is this normal? i misted my budgies and they did NOT like it, but all 4 of them are preening. what's up with Bennett? he even has some dirty spots on his body that need to come off, but i don't suppose they'll come off if he doesn't preen?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Birds usually preen after a bath but it's not a calamity if he doesn't do it. It sounds like baths are something new to him and maybe he hasn't figured out yet that it's good to preen afterward.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

yeah, i just got him a couple days ago. he's a sweetheart!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally is the same way. so is tsuka LOL they dont preen ever after baths. they just air dry because their both weirdos. the lovebirds preen after a bath though


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Singerboy LOVES to be misted. but he does not preen unless he feels like it


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

louie turns his back on me after a misting and refuses to talk to me! as soon as he is dry he preens away!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm glad you tried misting him, it's probably something new to him.. Just like Phoenix, he is definitely not used to bath time! Give him some time to air dry and I'm sure he'll preen away  he'll catch on soon! You should have taken pictures of the little cutie hehe


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Sunny air dries. He doesn't preen until he's completely dry.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

yep, he waited till he was dry, then preened! silly boy! he's on my lap now. he loves out of cage time. now he's attacking my computer. i called the petstore today to find out his history and they guy there said that he and the other tiel that was in the cage with him at the pet store, were brought in by a military couple who were moving. he is only about 18 months old! so that's awesome! i feel bad that i didnt buy his buddy though.  but he doesn't seem depressed or anything. i may get another tiel in a few months...a present for bennett, lol. u know, i wanted a female at first so i could have a quieter bird. but he's awesome! sure he sings, but it's so darn CUTE!!!! he didn't like that i was typing on my computer so he jumped on my hand and started singing his heart out. now i'm typing with one hand, so i better stop typing, lol, bennett needs me!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm glad he's settling in so well! Sounds like a little loverboy


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, I am so glad you posted this. Izzy did the exact same thing. She is molting so I tried misting her again today. She didn't really like it but didn't hate it, but no preening! And like your baby she has some dirty spots. Good to know my bird isn't the only one


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

hmmm, now you got me thinking, i wonder if moulting has anything to do with it? cuz bennett MAY be moulting. i noticed today, when he WAS preening, that he had LOADS of new feathers coming in....these little pin feathers. i was surprised, cuz i never thought he was moulting. i know when my chickens moult, they arn't as friendly and cuddly. after researching THAT, i discovered that (at least with chickens) it's kinda uncomfortable and they dont like being touched a whole lot and they're also a bit crabby. lol! it's hard to tell if bennett is crabbier than usual cuz i don't know him well enough yet. he's super sweet, and is just a tad nippy when he doesn't wanna go back in his cage. but he doesn't like head scritches. maybe that's just him? but i think i should start another thread and ask people what their experiences are on moulting. do their birds act different? do they still preen? etc. i'm glad you mentioned your bird! gets me to thinking!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep, molting is very uncomfortable for them. They tend to get grouchy because they feel so miserable and tend to sleep more. Maybe someone else can tell you more about what to expect during a molt.


----------

